# Took Molly to the vet



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

As some of you may know I have been worried about Molly's eyes for a while now. She seems to have a lazy eye so thought I would take her to the vet to see if everything was ok.

He cut her nails and weighed her she is 13.12 lbs (so 5.96kg) and he said she is the perfect weight. He said her muscles are well developed and that he can feel her ribs but that she isn't too skinny. He said her eyes are fine that it's nothing to worry about that it's just the way she is. He was impressed with how well she is cared for He also flushed her ears...........for some reason he can do it no problem but with us it's a huge struggle I just don't get it

Anyhow 66 dollars for all that but at least I know she is healthy and fine now so I feel better


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yay I am so glad she is well and wow that is cheap!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

So glad you have peace of mind now. Molly has beautiful eyes, and such a face! Bet Christine is relieved, too!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dio.ren said:


> As some of you may know I have been worried about Molly's eyes for a while now. She seems to have a lazy eye so thought I would take her to the vet to see if everything was ok.
> 
> He cut her nails and weighed her she is 13.12 lbs (so 5.96kg) and he said she is the perfect weight. He said her muscles are well developed and that he can feel her ribs but that she isn't too skinny. He said her eyes are fine that it's nothing to worry about that it's just the way she is. He was impressed with how well she is cared for He also flushed her ears...........for some reason he can do it no problem but with us it's a huge struggle I just don't get it
> 
> Anyhow 66 dollars for all that but at least I know she is healthy and fine now so I feel better


Glad she is perfect!!! you guys love her to bits and care for her so well!!! way to go...and yay Molly pocket!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Molly is little! Well done for taking such good care of her!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Molly is just so cute - she's like a little Peter Pan of the Cockapoo world! X


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great news I'm sure you feel better for having the all clear xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Much better not to have to worry 
She is a lovely example of a well cared for, happy, healthy poo.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks everyone she is a pretty spoiled poo but I think all poo's on here are The vet loves her he kissed her on the head he always does and she loves going there. He said most dogs don't like it here but she is always happy to go in. Any type of attention she can get she is happy


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta had a funny eye as a puppy, but I think it has mostly gone now, unless she is tiered or ill it gets lazy again.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady loves the vet too! And loves the kisses...wonder if its a cockapoo thing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

